

‘Apple Should Be Worried If Anyone Else Has Any Success’ School of Thought - danilocampos
http://daringfireball.net/2012/02/apple_should_be_worried

======
melling
He's right.

People really need to stop wasting their time writing pointless articles. As
Windows 8 approaches release, for example, we're going to see a bunch of
stories like this:

"10 Reasons Windows 8 Will Fail"

"10 Reasons Windows 8 Will Succeed"

If you find yourself reading these, kick yourself in the butt and get back to
work.

